# Catfish - Hot Dog Rig anyone?



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Easy to use and very productive.
One of the guys commented that untold numbers of
Catfish have been taken on Hot Dogs.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Slick way to rig a whole dog.

Bait does not disperse enough scent to compete with some of the other softer baits in my opinion. While I know hotdogs catch fish, I think you can do better with other baits. Hotdogs may win in an outlast competition though.. Pretty much survive nuclear war. Only thing that will be left will be hotdogs and twinkies.. Until the roaches can figure out how to get the packages open!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Will
You sure know how to rig a hot dog!
With tips like that I am sure to get lots of trophy catfish.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill have to use that rig next week at the tournament....Gotta make sure to buy some bass worm hooks though!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Prefer chicken liver myself but i may have to try this!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Downsize the hook if you want to use a smaller part of the hot dog.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Slick way to rig a whole dog.
> 
> Bait does not disperse enough scent to compete with some of the other softer baits in my opinion. While I know hotdogs catch fish, I think you can do better with other baits.


I would have to agree. This summer while I fished my favorite spot some guy that fished near me used that rig, and every night I'd catch around 5 channel cats to his 1. Not good odds in my opinion


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You can soak them in anise if you want to disperse more scent to get them to the bait.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Turkey ,Beef or Pork ???/


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use beef and havn't tried the others.


----------

